# Detailing/garage cabinets



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going to be after some storage units and cabinets soon, its for a single garage so not after loads of them so I can buy some quality items to suit. Any good links that people have used etc. 
Many thanks. 

i.e I like the Stanley units design.


----------



## andy-v (Apr 13, 2015)

http://www.filplastic.co.uk/collections/shelving/plastic-shelving-and-cupboards


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Andy.
I would like to compare costs with other types, metal units etc. So if any links for the more expensive ones too.


----------



## fergul (Feb 18, 2012)

The do some at costco

http://m.costco.co.uk/view/c/auto-hardware/automotive/cabinet-sets?q=Arelevance

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

If I'd have had the money I would have gone with these:

https://www.racking.com/workshop-be...torage-cabinets-c244/garage-storage-kits-p789

May upgrade in a couple of years.


----------



## fergul (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you looked on fleabay

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I just went with Wickes, cheap and does the job for my single garage.

Total cost for units, paint and flooring was around £400


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

a thousand quid? I'll stick with my old wooden units salvaged from my house, along with some fairly cheap plastic shelves. haha.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

You can sometimes find 2nd hand office filing cabinets / cupboards on gumtree and the likes.


Cheers.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

AdamC said:


> If I'd have had the money I would have gone with these:
> 
> https://www.racking.com/workshop-be...torage-cabinets-c244/garage-storage-kits-p789
> 
> May upgrade in a couple of years.


awwww very nice thankyou for that . mm


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

fergul said:


> Have you looked on fleabay
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I'll take a look but id rather go direct to someone if possible.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> a thousand quid? I'll stick with my old wooden units salvaged from my house, along with some fairly cheap plastic shelves. haha.


Its not cheap but would look nice with the flooring I,ll have down.


----------



## Two's Company (Feb 11, 2006)

NewAge Pro Series from Costco when on offer. You've just missed a 6 piece set for .
C.£1150. I have the wall cabinets they are good. 

They were on offer at garagepride.co.uk. 

Money no object then Dura are the best.


----------

